# Good luck story



## kelbel77 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi everyone

I've been lurking on this website for about 10 years! Got loads of advice but never given any in return - selfish I know - but i think its about time i shared my story and hopefully it will encourage others not to give up. So here goes!

Me 32 DH 32
1997 - natural pregnancy - DD 12years old
Got IUD coil in 1998 - endless problems - IUD taken out in 1999
Started ttc no.2 in 2000 - no success
Investigations started 2002 -both tubes blocked/ severe adhesions/scarring - RVH thinks related to infection by IUD
DH - no problems
1st IVF 2004 - BFN (RFC)
Late 2004 - Natural Pregnancy - ectopic - left tube removed.
2nd IVF 2005 -BFN (RFC)
FET 2006 - BFN (RFC)
10cm ovarian cyst found 2007 - removed late 2007 along with right tube and right ovary (devastated - always got most eggs from right one)
3rd IVF 2008 - BFN (Origin)
4th IVF 2008 - BFN (RFC)
Took a break and lost 2 stone while on waiting list for 5th IVF
5th IVF 2010 - BFP!! - Due date 23 Nov! Scan x 2 @ 7 weeks/9 weeks - 1 perfect little heart beating!

Our attitude was if we kept going it would work and sometimes we didn't know if we could keep going emotionally, physically and of course financially but luckily we have fantastic families who helped out on 2 cycles and we even remortgaged the house!

On all my BFN's I felt exactly the same during the 2ww but because I hadn't had an IVF BFP I didn't know whether what I was feeling was good or bad but on my last cycle things just seemed a little different.  I wasn't stressing before it but just very laid back about it all cos to be honest it felt by this cycle that we were more or less going through the motions for another BFN as usual so we just got on with daily life trying not to think about it too much ( hard I know but not obsessing like i used to).  Things that were different were:
day 1 - 4 2ww severe headache
day 5 - (tmi) sudden diarrhoea
day 6 - pain low down in groin that took breath away and lots of little pains throughout that day.
2nd week 2ww - very weepy at silly things
day 12/13/14 2ww - salmon pink crinone lumps when i wiped (got a few more until 6 weeks)
from day 7/8 - af cramps - too early for me but EXACTLY like how they would feel (carried on until 6/7 weeks)
2nd week - noticed very smooth, healthy and extremely shiny nails! they look glossy still (that never happens to me!)
Throughout - a few O's in sleep (!) and felt like i had urine infection (burnin when I wee'd!-apparently common in early preg)

I tried all sorts of concoctions/therapys throughout all my BFN's - pineapple juice, brazil nuts, zita west cd's, zita west vitamins (his and hers) and many more.  I always wanted to try a herbal thing called IVF Herbal Support but it costs £180 and by the time we'd paid for treatment I couldn't afford it - this time though I had exactly £180 to spare so I went for it.  Apparently it helps improve egg quality and aids implantation.  I had also toyed with idea of baby aspirin and always been scared but decided to go for that this time too! I started it daily during stims and every other day or so throughout 2ww - stopped when I got BFP.  Wasn't sure whether to say this or not but also bought a fertility spell off ebay (just for a geg!).  Of course I was taking my vits aswell but just normal pregnacare conception, DH taking wellman fertility vits.  Both me and dh didn't drink alcohol from DR.  During 2ww I usually go back to work on 2nd week but this time I got sick line for whole time and done zilch - had more or less bed rest for first 4 days (had to anyway with headache) and dh more than happy to do all housework! I did do some light hoovering once or twice in second week.

Anyway you'll be glad to know thats over! Sorry it was so long but 10 years ttc is hard to compress into one page!  I always said if I ever got pregnant I'd post my story in the hope that it helps someone else not to lose hope!  I always liked reading the posts that talked about what you did/didn't do during 2ww and what you felt like during 2ww on BFP cycles etc. so I hope this helps and if you've any questions just ask - i promise the answers won't be as long!!

Congrats to everyone with BFP's and good luck to those waiting for one - it will happen!

Kelly x


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for this Kelly.  My OTD is this Tuesday, and I'm so nervous---this has lifted my spirits.  Congratulations!


----------



## kelbel77 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lychee

Hope everything goes well for you - everything crossed!  I was so nervous I didn't even want to test on my OTD!

Kelly


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Kelbel for sharing your story   Congratulations on your log awaited BFP!!


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Kelly,

Many congrats to you and dh.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pg.

Leah


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girls,

Kelbel77- Thankyou for sharing your amazing story, congratulations on your    ... the more i read peoples positive stories the more i think baby Aspirin is the key!!! gonna give it a go while i try to conceive naturally and if no joy will add it on my next FET around September.....

thanks again and all the best


----------

